# Welches be quiet (Pure Power vs System Power)



## yassin2605 (23. November 2009)

Hallo welche netzteil der beiden würdet ihr mir empfehlen 1. Netzteil Be Quiet! 550W System Power 80+ - BoraComputer Onlineshop
2.Netzteil Be Quiet! L7-530W Pure Power ATX 2.3 80+ - BoraComputer Onlineshop

Ich weiss das erste ist system power also eigentlich für hersteller aber ist das nicht exakt das selbe wie straight power? also gibt euren vorschlag

Mfg yassin2605


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*

Gegenfrage: Warum BQ? 

Oder besser gesagt, warum nicht das
heise online-Preisvergleich: Silver Power SP-SS500 500W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland

oder das:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland

aber wenn BQ, dann das Pure Power 530W


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*

Ich glaube die PurePower-Serie hat schlechtere Kondis als bei der DarkPowerPro-Serie .


----------



## Pizzatoni (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*

Hi yassin2605,
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E6
Dieses Netzteil habe ich aktuell in meinem PC verbaut und ich hatte bisher (seit 1Jahr) noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. Desweiteren ist es äußerst angenehm für meine Ohren, sprich: sehr leise.
Vielleicht konnte ich dir ja ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pizzatoni


----------



## oldmanDF (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*

Wenns unbedingt ein bequiet sein soll, dann würde ich Dir unbedingt eins aus der Dark Power Pro-Serie empfehlen.


----------



## n0stradamus (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*



oldmanDF schrieb:


> Wenns unbedingt ein bequiet sein soll, dann würde ich Dir unbedingt eins aus der Dark Power Pro-Serie empfehlen.




Schließe mich dir vollkommen an!
Bin stolzer Besitzer eines BQT 550W Pro-Netzteils und das ist sowas von klasse. Die Ströme habe ich nachgemessen und muss sagen - Hut ab 
Das Gerät hat sogar schon zwei Kurzschlüsse überlebt, beQuiet for President


----------



## yassin2605 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*

Danke für die antworten also es soll einer der beiden werden weil ich 50-60€ maximal ausgeben will und die beiden die besten sind die ich gefunden habe für diesen preis was ich genau wissen wollte ist kann ich auch ruhig system power nehmen oder ist das L7 pure power besser


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (24. November 2009)

*AW: Welches be quiet*



yassin2605 schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten also es soll einer der beiden werden weil ich 50-60€ maximal ausgeben will und die beiden die besten sind die ich gefunden habe für diesen preis was ich genau wissen wollte ist kann ich auch ruhig system power nehmen oder ist das L7 pure power besser



Wenn du max. 50-60€ ausgeben willst, sind mit Sicherheit die von dir genannten BQ nicht die besten für das Geld, siehe meine Links oben, die 2 taugen richtig was, solide Seasonic-Technik!


----------



## poiu (24. November 2009)

ja die beiden Seasonic sind echt gut, da kann BQT selbst die teurern nicht mithalten.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. November 2009)

> heise online-Preisvergleich: Silver Power SP-SS500 500W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland
> 
> oder das:
> heise online-Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland


 
oder Corsair HX 450

oder Cougar Power 400

oder Sharkoon Silent Storm CM 460W

wenn du jetzt kaufst würde ich eines dieser 5 nehmen


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (24. November 2009)

Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines BQT Dark Power Pro 45oWatt . Im PCGH_Test das zweitbeste hat eine gute Effizienz und hochwertige KOndis außerdem geht es nicht über 0,3Sone


----------



## Philipus II (24. November 2009)

Von BeQuiet finde ich in der Mittelklasse iegentlich nur die neuen Straight Power E7 und in der Budgetklasse die Pure Power L7 attraktiv.
Die Dark Power Modelle überzeugen mich nicht.


----------



## Tom6920(GER) (24. November 2009)

Hatte hier jemand schon mal Probleme mit BQ Netzteilen in Kombination mit einem ASUS Motherboard? Ich meine das Phänomen, dass nach dem Herunterfahren das Netzteil ausgeschaltet werden muss um das System erneut hochfahren zu können (ansonsten startet das Netzteil zwar, jedoch fährt das System nicht hoch und es wird auch kein Video Signal abgegeben).


Grüße
Tom6920​


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (24. November 2009)

Ich habe auch ein aktuelles Asus Board (AM2+) und keine Probleme . Ich kann dir ein DarkPowerPro NT nur empfehlen . Allerdings würde ich dir von BilligMarken und BilligSerien abraten da die bei Überlast beim Ocen oder so schnell Probleme machen ....


----------

